# Stripping and refinishing few mahogany doors



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

These doors has not been touch for years.
We sand them with 80, 120, 180, 220 than we use pre-conditioner, we stain them with OldMaster wipe on stain, sealer and two marine coats for finish.

He got a very cheap estimate from someone stated that he was going to do light sanding without removing the colors off and use stain/poly in one step for finish, when I gave him my estimate he had a low blood pressure :vs_mad: I had to explain to him that these doors are very expensive and has to be done the right way, HO stated that these doors cost him over 15K installed, I had to explain how much labor is involve. 
The HO was extremely happy with the result :thumbsup:


----------



## Tprice2193 (Oct 3, 2017)

Again very nice work! Thanks for posting pictures. I see you used some of the orange dye you mentioned in a previous 
post. Regarding picture #3, I see a small amount of finish left, is this an acceptable level of finish removal? I sand scrape chemical strip till it is all gone, 100 percent. In your opinion is that overkill?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Excellent work. 

It’s a real pleasure to take something that has been neglected and bring it back. Glad he saw fit to pay your price - I can only imagine how the other guy’s “finished” product would have looked like.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

Tprice2193 said:


> Again very nice work! Thanks for posting pictures. I see you used some of the orange dye you mentioned in a previous
> post. Regarding picture #3, I see a small amount of finish left, is this an acceptable level of finish removal? I sand scrape chemical strip till it is all gone, 100 percent. In your opinion is that overkill?


Tprice2193, Thanks for the kind words, We take everything to bare woods, this pictures is before we started the work,.
I highly recommend to remove everything to bare wood it's never over kill, it will give you the best result at the end.
Hope this helps Dan.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

RH said:


> Excellent work.
> 
> It’s a real pleasure to take something that has been neglected and bring it back. Glad he saw fit to pay your price - I can only imagine how the other guy’s “finished” product would have looked like.


RH, Thanks for the complements, I don't understand when some HO neglect their houses like that. These houses in our area is worth from 800k to 1Mil. It always puzzle me.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

PremierPaintingMa said:


> RH, Thanks for the complements, I don't understand when some HO neglect their houses like that. These houses in our area is worth from 800k to 1Mil. It always puzzle me.


Totally agree. Out here (as in many other areas) the trifecta of UV, lots of winter moisture, and summer heat really takes a toll on exterior wood doors - especially their bottom half. In fact I have joked (sort of) that it should be against code to have exterior wood doors - they just don’t last. And unfortunately, I’ve had to tell way too many people over the years that I will only paint their doors, not refinish them because they are just too far gone. 

As much as many people may dislike them, painted fiberglass doors will last virtually forever out here. Plus they won’t be prone to as much expansion and contraction and offer better insulating properties. But, wood does look classy.


----------



## Romanski (May 4, 2008)

Got to love homeowners who purchase $15,000 doors and expect maintenance to be next to nothing forever.

Like buying a brand new car and being surprised when it costs money to keep it running correctly.

Looks great!


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

I can't believe there are "professional" painters out there that would even THINK of using a one step stain and poly on ANYTHING let alone an awesome door like that. If you ever run in to a painter that would do that throat punch them for me.

Like the guy i knew that put cheap a55 Polish tires on his $70,000.00 Porsche. Then complained because it handled like crap and the tires wore out so fast.


----------

